# Most Exciting Unboxing Video Ever



## qqwref (May 18, 2009)

How can anyone be this excited? It's ridiculous. Turn your sound down before watching. Read the comments too.





He's also really excited about a 54 second 3x3 time. I think he should spend more time practicing and less time making videos. WHY IS HE SO FAT OMG


----------



## jcuber (May 18, 2009)

I saw this today and literally started ROFLing.

Edit: I looked it up and he would be in 4430th place in the world if he got this in a comp. My best reactions are when I get a sub-1 4x4 time, and even then are only like 1/4 as intense as his.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2009)

"I dropped seven seconds, dude; I cannot believe this, I'm speechless."
I dropped 38 seconds off my blindsolve record on tape, from 2:14 to 1:26, this guy takes his reactions a little too far lol.


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2009)

I bet his V6 isn't that good :/
I also wish that I could drop 7 seconds off my personal best. Of course, that would be an UWR...


----------



## grama (May 18, 2009)

i don't think there is anything wrong with being happy and excited about stuff... he went a little over the top on the 6x6 video, but his sub-minute solve?? nothing strange with it, i think my reaction was stronger when i got under one minute, and under 50, 40 and 30. In fact, once i yelled so loud that my father rushed into the living room asking what has happened lol...


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRx89I_SKqA#t=116s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRx89I_SKqA#t=2m56s


----------



## gavnasty (May 18, 2009)

i think he jizzed his pants one or seven times.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 18, 2009)

OMG THAT WAS THE MOST AWESOME 3x3 SOLVE EVER
OMG OMG

did I just waste 5 mins of my life? ._.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 18, 2009)

I came, I commented, I lol'd.


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> I came, I commented, I lol'd.



He came too. Like 10 times.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > I came, I commented, I lol'd.
> ...




lol


----------



## Kit Clement (May 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > I came, I commented, I lol'd.
> ...


I counted five, but I probably missed some while my ears were bleeding.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 18, 2009)

I was bored one day and I decided to watch him on blogtv. Not even 1 minute has elapsed and I got banned from his broadcast. I was accused of being "Unknown1313", even though we were both in the room.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 18, 2009)

lmao that kid gotta calm down. Watch the 6x6 break and him making another video on how mad he is. That would be painful to watch.


----------



## IamWEB (May 18, 2009)

"Oh shut you phone!"

WTH

"It's so unclickly"

"OhmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodYES!"

"Here we go, first turn! OHMYGOSH, YEAH!"

"Ummm... Yes!"


----------



## ThatGuy (May 18, 2009)

this is SOOOO hilarious.


----------



## IamWEB (May 18, 2009)

I love how it's 3:15 into the video and he's like: "Did you just see my minute long reaction?"


----------



## Sa967St (May 18, 2009)

it's so pathetic, but it's hilarious XD 
I sub'd


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 18, 2009)

WTF???? The V6 reaction was too annoying >.< "OMG OMG O...MG....O...MG OMGOMGOMGOMG."

Off-topic: I can't believe he used a DIY befor he even had his PB under a minute...is this how far cubing has come? You have to have DIYs early to be fast? I started using DIYs when I was ~24...


----------



## grama (May 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > I came, I commented, I lol'd.
> ...



LMAO hahahahahahahha i must admit very rarely i actually laugh while reading something on the computer... today, i did, very loudly.


----------



## killa2470 (May 18, 2009)

the entire time of the vcube 6 vid im saying "break in his hands... break in his hands" haha how funny would that be


----------



## Sa967St (May 18, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> WTF???? The V6 reaction was too annoying >.< "OMG OMG O...MG....O...MG OMGOMGOMGOMG."
> 
> Off-topic: I can't believe he used a DIY befor he even had his PB under a minute...is this how far cubing has come? You have to have DIYs early to be fast? I started using DIYs when I was ~24...


 I didn't get my first DIY until I was sub18 
I can't believe that he would even try to solve a 6x6x6 when he can barely sub60 a 3x3x3.


----------



## Kian (May 18, 2009)

this is, quite truly, the best thing i've ever seen in my life.

while the 15 omg's in a row without LITERALLY uttering another word were wonderful, i don't think that was the best part. when he counted the layers in the 6x6 i almost fell off my chair. i quite literally felt pain from laughing so hard.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 18, 2009)

I needed a DIY to sub 35 =P


----------



## grama (May 18, 2009)

and i bought my first DIY before i even started speedsolving


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> WTF???? The V6 reaction was too annoying >.< "OMG OMG O...MG....O...MG OMGOMGOMGOMG."
> 
> Off-topic: I can't believe he used a DIY befor he even had his PB under a minute...is this how far cubing has come? You have to have DIYs early to be fast? I started using DIYs when I was ~24...



Hahaha, yeah. This is cubing now, you have to have a *hybrid* DIY before you even start. If you look at some of his other unboxing videos you can see his TPS is way too high for someone who averages a minute. Oh well.


----------



## pjk (May 18, 2009)

It is nice to see people happy, but that was a bit overkill. My question is, why film it? Why film your reaction and make a total fool of yourself? Say thanks to the guy that did it and be done with the on camera crap, seriously.


----------



## Zava (May 18, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> WTF???? The V6 reaction was too annoying >.< "OMG OMG O...MG....O...MG OMGOMGOMGOMG."
> 
> Off-topic: I can't believe he used a DIY befor he even had his PB under a minute...is this how far cubing has come? You have to have DIYs early to be fast? I started using DIYs when I was ~24...



if I could have got a storebought as a first cube, I wouldn't even have a DIY 
anyway, I got mine around 30, 'til that I used a modded studio cube, which still sucks.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 18, 2009)

Ok, I am scared now. My favorite part was when he said, "OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!" *Starts swinging from side to side* "Chris you totally Totally TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY ROCK!"


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 18, 2009)

6 LAYERS!!!!! That's like... 2 more than 4 xD

Loved this vid


----------



## ccchips296 (May 18, 2009)

dude....chillax =p

true, i would LOVE to see a vid where it explodes and breaks....yes, im very sadistic.


----------



## Faz (May 18, 2009)

> This is going to be my first turn. Whaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG x30 I'm so happy Waaaaaahooooo waaaaaaaaaaaa Totally x30 Oh yeahhhhhhhhhhh I'm so happy This is the best moment of my life!!!!!!!!



LOL. Nuff said


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 18, 2009)

I jumped out of my chair when he started screaming  My volume was kinda high


----------



## Rama (May 18, 2009)

''I would like to thank my parents for supporting me and I want to dedicate this solve to little Timmy who is currently hospitalized now.''.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 18, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> WTF???? The V6 reaction was too annoying >.< "OMG OMG O...MG....O...MG OMGOMGOMGOMG."
> 
> Off-topic: I can't believe he used a DIY befor he even had his PB under a minute...is this how far cubing has come? You have to have DIYs early to be fast? I started using DIYs when I was ~24...



I didn't get my first DIY until I was ~18. I didn't actually use a DIY for speedcubing until the cube4you cubes came out .


----------



## cookingfat (May 18, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG, that video TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY TOTALLY ROCKS !

Man, that was way over the top. He makes out like he 'forgot' he ordered a V-Cube. How would you forget that? 

Also, why not get a DIY early? They're cheaper, turn better and easier on the hands.


----------



## JLarsen (May 18, 2009)

I get mad when I see noobs with V6 and over, because I've been cubing 2 years now and the most I have is a V5. Like wtf are YOU going to do with that thing, solve it maybe 15 times a year? AND wtf why do you need a mod on it, you'll probably turn it like .5 tps anyway. You've been cubing maybe a month now and you've doubled the amount of purchases I've made after 2 years.


----------



## a small kitten (May 18, 2009)

It's also funny that before he took that 54 second time cubetime was showing an 18 second time lol


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 18, 2009)

I looooove this xDDDDDD


----------



## Swoncen (May 18, 2009)

pjk said:


> It is nice to see people happy, but that was a bit overkill. My question is, why film it? Why film your reaction and make a total fool of yourself? Say thanks to the guy that did it and be done with the on camera crap, seriously.



Word. I really don't want to see the reaction.. just the solve.. and this reaction was stupid - just trying to get attention.



a small kitten said:


> It's also funny that before he took that 54 second time cubetime was showing an 18 second time lol



That was the time for his 1x1x1 cube..


----------



## AvGalen (May 18, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > It is nice to see people happy, but that was a bit overkill. My question is, why film it? Why film your reaction and make a total fool of yourself? Say thanks to the guy that did it and be done with the on camera crap, seriously.
> ...


18 seconds was for his ultra-amazing modded 6x6x6

(Rama, stop reading the forum and start studying for your exams or you will never see your guitars again)


----------



## Swoncen (May 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> 18 seconds was for his ultra-amazing modded 6x6x6



I don't want to see his reaction to a 18 seconds 6x6x6 solve.. I think he would explode or something..


----------



## Jai (May 18, 2009)

We had a long discussion in #rubik about the 18 second solve in his cubetimer log, and we concluded that it was most likely a Magic.


----------



## Garmon (May 18, 2009)

I saw this on Monkeydude's profile I think, I was scared. Reminded me of Nintendo 64 kid, but worse, it's just a cube mod lol.


----------



## Tommie (May 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > I came, I commented, I lol'd.
> ...



good one


----------



## whauk (May 18, 2009)

this guy is too crazy.


----------



## grama (May 18, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I get mad when I see noobs with V6 and over, because I've been cubing 2 years now and the most I have is a V5. Like wtf are YOU going to do with that thing, solve it maybe 15 times a year? AND wtf why do you need a mod on it, you'll probably turn it like .5 tps anyway. You've been cubing maybe a month now and you've doubled the amount of purchases I've made after 2 years.



And what is wrong with a "noob" buying a big cube... and what if he nevers even solve it, it doesn't matter really, it's his problem, i mean, your comment sounds to me more like a jealousy rant than anything else... there's no reason to be mean with other people.


----------



## irontwig (May 18, 2009)

grama said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > I get mad when I see noobs with V6 and over, because I've been cubing 2 years now and the most I have is a V5. Like wtf are YOU going to do with that thing, solve it maybe 15 times a year? AND wtf why do you need a mod on it, you'll probably turn it like .5 tps anyway. You've been cubing maybe a month now and you've doubled the amount of purchases I've made after 2 years.
> ...



It's no problem at all, he's supporting Verdes, which might get us v2-4 and/or v8-v11.


----------



## luke1984 (May 18, 2009)

I have the feeling his "first time" is going to be somewhat of a dissapointment after this...


----------



## soccerking813 (May 18, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> I have the feeling his "first time" is going to be somewhat of a dissapointment after this...



I don't think anything will be able to match his feeling of overwhelming excitement, just at the sight of this cube. I think his "first time" may just kill him...


----------



## grama (May 18, 2009)

Maybe he already had his first time with his cube


----------



## soccerking813 (May 18, 2009)

He must have a void cube then.....


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> He must have a void cube then.....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUkaLRuUtys&feature=channel_page


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> How can anyone be this excited? It's ridiculous. Turn your sound down before watching. Read the comments too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I'm Michael Gottlieb. I do bigcubes slowly. PR averages of 12:
> 3x3OH: 23.34; 3x3: 14.01; 4x4: 51.12; 5x5: 1:28.64; 6x6: 3:09.51; 7x7: 4:42.26.



That was your sig... if your pb is 54 seconds... how's your average sub 20? I'm confused:confused:

EDIT: nvm, got it... and I pretty much got a heart attack from rofl'ing


----------



## soccerking813 (May 18, 2009)

Huh? You're confusing me even more. Monkeydude is just some random guy, isn't he?


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> if your pb is 54 seconds... how's your average sub 20? I'm confused:confused:


Hint: Sometimes you gotta read between the videos.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > if your pb is 54 seconds... how's your average sub 20? I'm confused:confused:
> ...



darn... pwned by pochmann again... right I get it now =b


----------



## Gparker (May 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Huh? You're confusing me even more. Monkeydude is just some random guy, isn't he?



no, he has like over 1,500 subscribers.

www.youtube.com/monkeydude1313



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I get mad when I see noobs with V6 and over, because I've been cubing 2 years now and the most I have is a V5. Like wtf are YOU going to do with that thing, solve it maybe 15 times a year? AND wtf why do you need a mod on it, you'll probably turn it like .5 tps anyway. You've been cubing maybe a month now and you've doubled the amount of purchases I've made after 2 years.




Dude, look at cubetalk. He has like almost every cube and his PB is 30 seconds and he averages like 50.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 18, 2009)

Wth? Surely this guy was acting lol...


----------



## shoot1510 (May 18, 2009)

lololol. You scream like a girl in the beginning of the video.


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> lololol. *You* scream like a girl in the beginning of the video.


Sigh......


----------



## shoot1510 (May 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > lololol. *You* scream like a girl in the beginning of the video.
> ...



Now what, you gonna blame my grammar again?

lolol. You just scream like girl in the beginning of the video.

There, now don't blame for my grammar.


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...


Sigh......


----------



## jcuber (May 18, 2009)

He was talking about the fact that it wasn't michael's video.


----------



## irontwig (May 18, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



Foxtrot, alfa, charlie, echo, papa, alfa, lima, mike.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Stefan, you're pissing me off with my grammar.

*At the beginning of the video, qqwref scream like a girl when he get his v-cube 6 from monkeydude1313.*


----------



## jcuber (May 18, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



OMFG!!! IT ISN'T QQWREF'S VIDEO!!! IT BELONGS TO SOMEONE ELSE!!!


----------



## shoot1510 (May 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


Damn! I didn't even know that! QQWREF MADE THE THREAD.

rubikscuberdude scream like a girl when he get his v-cube 6 from monkeydude1313


----------



## jcuber (May 18, 2009)

And Emmerson posts Nakajima's videos.


----------



## JLarsen (May 18, 2009)

So yeah this is now added to the list of my favorite threads on speedsolving.com. Here's the updated list;

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12141

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9774

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9762

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12004

I really do love them.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> And Emmerson posts Nakajima's videos.



You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## James Kobel (May 18, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



The video doesn't belong to qqwref. That's what he's trying to tell you.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 18, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



...and your newest correction is incorrect, too! But I'm not going to rant like most do...

Qqwref didn't create this vid, he just decided to show it to us... I was fooled too.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

Is this the cancer thats killing cubing?


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> I was fooled too.


And we cleared it up just before shoot came along. Which was part of his hilariousness.


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



More like pwned by your idiocy/laziness to not read the post properly...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 18, 2009)

Dene said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



yeah I was just about to fix it when he replied... but yeah, I'm lazy... sue me


----------



## shoot1510 (May 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > I was fooled too.
> ...



I was not online because I was fixing my magic since it broke.


----------



## shelley (May 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



Oh, are you incapable of reading things that were posted while you're not online? That does seem to be a peculiar disability.


----------



## IamWEB (May 19, 2009)

You didn't have to read where it was clarified in posts anyway...
But in case the first post wasn't clear enough, it was cleared several posts before your own.


----------



## Vulosity (May 19, 2009)

I wonder how he'll react when it's his birthday...


----------



## stuvalt309 (May 19, 2009)

Umm... don't you think that rubikscuberdude would be quite angry at you for publicly mocking him if he found out about this thread?


----------



## shelley (May 19, 2009)

By posting videos like that, he's setting himself up to be publicly mocked. What's he expecting?


----------



## James Kobel (May 19, 2009)

I wonder how this kid will react when he has-*stops to avoid getting banned*


----------



## JLarsen (May 19, 2009)

lol i make a post about my favorite thread list and it's run over by 2 pages of QQWERF didnt make this video!!!!!! Seriously guys, would he mock himself? I mean wtf? Really?!


----------



## JLarsen (May 19, 2009)

OMG an idea! What if he got as emotional in the opposite direction?!?! Like his cube breaks and he starts screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX28


----------



## AvGalen (May 19, 2009)

Tommie said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > kippy33 said:
> ...





soccerking813 said:


> He must have a void cube then.....


They are called cubegasms and just like other *gasms "voids" are optional, not required


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> Umm... don't you think that rubikscuberdude would be quite angry at you for publicly mocking him if he found out about this thread?



If he does, I want to see the video.


----------



## Gparker (May 19, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> OMG an idea! What if he got as emotional in the opposite direction?!?! Like his cube breaks and he starts screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX28



he has a video where his sqaure 1 brakes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joSLTl_iLr4&feature=channel_page


----------



## shoot1510 (May 19, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> OMG an idea! What if he got as emotional in the opposite direction?!?! Like his cube breaks and he starts screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX28



STOP MAKING FUN OF ME. I take cubing seriously. 
I read the whole thread, why your still complaining about me?


----------



## jcuber (May 19, 2009)

He's not, he's talking about the guy in the video.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 19, 2009)

jcuber said:


> He's not, he's talking about the guy in the video.



thanks. Well the guy in the video is gay because he watch Twilight. (I saw his poster in his video.)


----------



## fanwuq (May 19, 2009)

new video from him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUbNgaB9v-k


----------



## irontwig (May 19, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > OMG an idea! What if he got as emotional in the opposite direction?!?! Like his cube breaks and he starts screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX28
> ...



"Just me and an algorithm sheet."


----------



## AvGalen (May 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > He's not, he's talking about the guy in the video.
> ...


Unless you mean happy when you wrote gay, I think you need some education:
Man that loves Twilight: Loner
Woman that loves Twilight: Phantasy of Man that loves Twilight
Man that loves man: Gay
Woman that loves woman: Phantasy of all men, whether they love Twilight or not

Conclusion: All woman are a phantasy and are loved by men


----------



## shoot1510 (May 19, 2009)

"I just wasted 50% of my color and black ink for just printing an algorithm sheet"


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2009)

Wow he repeats himself a lot. Does he think we are all _that _stupid to not get it the tenth time?


----------



## shelley (May 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Woman that loves Twilight: 12 year old teenybopper with unrealistic expectations about love, romance and vampires


----------



## AvGalen (May 19, 2009)

shelley said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...


OK Shelley:
Lay down on your sofa,
Close your eyes,
You are in a comfortable, safe place,
Now let's go back to your childhood and tell me.....
....what were your expactations about vampires? 
(and would you go all ninja on my behind if I put my teeth in you?)

[future sessions will include the love and romance]


----------



## James Kobel (May 19, 2009)

shelley said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



Shelley: Epic win


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 19, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> I wonder how this kid will react when he has-*stops to avoid getting banned*



Intercourse. See, not that hard?


----------



## IamWEB (May 19, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how this kid will react when he has-*stops to avoid getting banned*
> ...



???

Clearly he was going to say 'a birthday.'


----------



## fanwuq (May 19, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how this kid will react when he has-*stops to avoid getting banned*
> ...



with his void cube.


----------



## happa95 (May 19, 2009)

lol would it mean to post this thread on one of his videos?


----------



## JLarsen (May 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > OMG an idea! What if he got as emotional in the opposite direction?!?! Like his cube breaks and he starts screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX28
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Odin (May 19, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



I lol'ed.
Sn3kyPandaMan not talking about you shoot, he’s talking about "rubikscuberdude" (The guy in the video).


----------



## [email protected]! (May 19, 2009)

meth addict? coz they got groups for that


----------



## Gparker (May 19, 2009)

happa95 said:


> lol would it mean to post this thread on one of his videos?



Or pm him about it. he would probably make a video about it and freak out because other cubers talked about him


----------



## happa95 (May 19, 2009)

Gparker said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > lol would it mean to post this thread on one of his videos?
> ...



ROF2L!  Having the whole community against you WOULD be something to freak out about, eh?


----------



## Gparker (May 19, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



Yes probably. But I bet hed be kind of happy because he got a little popular. I guess theres a first time for everything.


----------



## grama (May 19, 2009)

i'm not against him lol


----------



## fanwuq (May 19, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



I'm not against him. He's quite entertaining. I think he is real; unless he is funnier than FRED. Don't know how did FRED get over 1,000,000 subscribers. Sometimes one must sacrifice his own honor to entertain others.


----------



## bamman1108 (May 19, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



My 8 year old sister loves him because he was on one of her favorite TV shows.


----------



## Carugo (May 19, 2009)

Jai said:


> We had a long discussion in #rubik about the 18 second solve in his cubetimer log, and we concluded that it was most likely a Magic.


I totally agree



soccerking813 said:


> He must have a void cube then.....


Maybe he just has to pop an edge ...

Can you imagine his reaction when he'll get his first pll skip ?
(which should lead him to a nice 50 sec)


----------

